# What's a good video for fly identification?



## srcasticman (Mar 16, 2005)

hey all! 
I'm new to fly fishing and of course, as a new fisherman, I'm confused about which flies to use when and what is popular in Ohio. I will take a class at mad river outfitters on bugs, but want a general background before I go in. Do you guys have any good links to videos that will give me some info on this? Thanks everyone! If it matters, I fish local ponds/resivoiurs and small creeks. Nothing big, just bass and pan fish for now.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

What you use will depend on some factors:
1. what species are you targeting?
2. where are you fishing, stream/river or pond/lake.
3. What time of year are you fishing?

I fish primarily for trout on streams and rivers which many have a considerable amount of the same entomology. If I happen to be fishing a river I have never been on before, I will go on-line and I have always been able to find a Hatch chart for that stream which will tell you what type of bugs and size you can expect to see by month. Once you read the chart, you can go to youtube or other on line sources and type in that name of the fly and you can get images to look at. There are also vast numbers of books available that can also assist you with fly identification. I hope this helps you some.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Bass and panfish..... KISS - Keep It Stupid Simple. You don't have to stray too far from how you fish with a spinning rod and be productive. Big, ugly and dumb for ass. Of course if the bass are schooling on minnows, then switch up to minnow patterns. Early morning can be great for big topwaters. Small, leggy and buggy for panfish. That is about my extent of match the hatch. I do watch some step-by-step instructions and go through galleries of fly pics and then Frankenstein things together so they look like what I THINK will catch fish. I'd say your best bet would be to start looking up image galleries of flies and pick out the ones you like. Videos are just going to give you other peoples opinions. Google images will give you an endless supply and then link to other sites as well. This is just the opinion from a flailing part time fly rodder. 

For bluegill look up: ants, scuds, gnats, spiders, poppers, hoppers, etc.

For bass look up: sculpins, slump busters, zonker ties, spun hair, EP baitfish, etc.


----------



## srcasticman (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow! That was incredibly helpful Attica! Thank you. I must be over thinking it. A really helpful guy at mad river said the same thing. I already know bass fishing, just apply it to fly fishing too. Thanks guys!


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Look up squirmy worm flies. Great for panfish and bass. Any kind of leech pattern for bass. Small poppers, hoppers, rubber legged bugs for panfish.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Orvis has an app you can download that includes a comprehensive fly list. It includes nice pics and full descriptions along with when and where you should fish them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## srcasticman (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you everyone. All very helpful!


----------

